# Compiling CDE



## woomia (Aug 7, 2012)

If anyone takes a shot at compiling CDE on FreeBSD, can you post your build errors here? It'd help a lot.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

Initial patchkit containing my work to get CDE to build on FreeBSD is here. It isn't complete but it fixes a fair number of build problems.

http://public.sanguinelabs.co.uk/expose/cde-port.tar.gz

Warning: the build system is pretty crusty 

The tarball contains patches and also scripts (to replace linux defines with FreeBSD).


----------



## woomia (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks! This will some some people on #cde a lot of hassle.

I'll try this later and document what I get.


----------



## andyzammy (Aug 7, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what's so special about CDE? It doesn't look revolutionary in any way... is it just because it was proprietary UNIX software and everybody wants a go?


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 7, 2012)

andyzammy said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what's so special about CDE? It doesn't look revolutionary in any way... is it just because it was proprietary UNIX software and everybody wants a go?



It was just opened up. Of course all the tinkerers and hackers want to play with a new toy. Much in the same way someone would want to explore and see the source of the original vi.


----------



## fryshke (Aug 8, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> It was just opened up. Of course all the tinkerers and hackers want to play with a new toy. Much in the same way someone would want to explore and see the source of the original vi.



I'd immediately grep curse words.

Like "haha, lets see how those *beep**beep**beep**beep*ers will discover this command!" or something.

ANd I'm not even talking about emacs..


----------



## Maskor (Jul 4, 2013)

*CDE compilation errors on FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT*



			
				woomia said:
			
		

> If anyone takes a shot at compiling CDE on FreeBSD, can you post your build errors here? It'd help a lot.



I am running FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT and I want to test CDE desktop on it by following those install instructions.

All steps before `# make world` were well done. I need help because I am not able to fix errors got from `# make world` step like you can see below:


```
root@freebsd:~/cde-freebsd/cde # make World

Building Release 2.2.0 of CDE

I hope you checked the configuration parameters in ./config/cf
to see if you need to pass BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS.

jeu  4 jul 2013 10:54:39 UTC

cd ./config/imake && make   -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" clean
rm -f ccimake imake.o imake
rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a  tags TAGS make.log \#*
rm -f -r Makefile.proto Makefile Makefile.dep bootstrap
make   Makefile.boot
cd ./config/imake && make   -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS=""
making imake with BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS= in config/imake
cc -o ccimake  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 ccimake.c
cc -c  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 `./ccimake` imake.c
cc -o imake imake.o
rm -f ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto
./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto -f ./config/makedepend/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/makedepend
In file included from Imakefile.c:8:
In file included from ./config/cf/Imake.tmpl:85:
./config/cf/FreeBSD.cf:81:35: error: '#' is not followed by a macro parameter
#define IncludeMakefile(file)   @@# dependencies are in .depend
                                    ^
In file included from Imakefile.c:8:
In file included from ./config/cf/Imake.tmpl:148:
./config/cf/Imake.rules:1196:27: warning: empty character constant [-Winvalid-pp-token]
        for flag in ${MAKEFLAGS} ''; do \                               @@\
                                 ^
In file included from Imakefile.c:8:
./config/cf/Imake.tmpl:1169:10: fatal error: ' cde .rules' file not found
#include ProjectRulesFile
         ^
./config/cf/Imake.tmpl:1167:35: note: expanded from macro 'ProjectRulesFile'
# define ProjectRulesFile       Concat3(<,TopLevelProject,.rules>)
                                        ^
./config/cf/Imake.rules:227:23: note: expanded from macro 'Concat3'
#define Concat3(a,b,c)a/**/b/**/c
                      ^
1 warning and 2 errors generated.
./config/imake/imake: Exit code 1.
Stop.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/cde-freebsd/cde
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/cde-freebsd/cde
```

Thanks for help and guidance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 4, 2013)

@Maskor, I know you're testing CDE, but for the record: you are using an unsupported, HEAD/CURRENT version of FreeBSD: http://goo.gl/spCpU - any test results from a -CURRENT installation may be skewed by unsupported features.


----------



## dinnerblaster (Jul 6, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE here (i386).

I've followed the guide for FreeBSD at the SourceForge wiki however when I try to issue the command `make World` I get this:


```
make: don't know how to make ./src/cmd/ksh93/main.o. Stop
*** [all] Error code 2
```
I've also attached the log of the `make` output.
The most relevant part is near the end of the file.


----------

